

Ask HN:Where can I find open sourced rails apps? - subrat_rout

If somebody is a novice programmer (in ruby on rails) then should he develop the app from scratch or use any open source app for his idea?
Anybody know where I can find good open source rails app especially for developing a CMS?<p>Thanks
======
jaxonrice
Check out RailsApps - <https://github.com/RailsApps> and
<http://railsapps.github.com/>. It's a bunch of open source Rails 3.2 example
apps and tutorials. I found it extremely useful when building my first
applications.

~~~
subrat_rout
Thanks Jaxon, This looks like a great place to start.

------
codegeek
Not sure sepcifically about rails but I usually go to github and search for
the keyword there. It shows me a list of all projects under that keyword and
you can possibly filter through that to "watch" the ones you are interested
in?

------
ambertch
check out copycopter and bcms as well.

Honestly I'd say this depends on your goals - are you trying to learn? Or just
make something (either answer is fine)? If the former, build. The latter, plug
something in.

------
rickdale
check out refinerycms

